# Zero Kamikaze attack 2020 Colourised



## The Basket (Nov 1, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2020)

Good one!


----------

